# Forum Argomenti di discussione Altri argomenti  Vincite gioco d'azzardo

## Niccolò

Domanda pre-serale: 
le vincite al casinò devono essere dichiarate come redditi diversi? 
I giochi invece "statali" (lotto, superenalotto, totip) sono esentasse o sono anch'essi soggetti a tassazione?

----------


## Patty76

> Domanda pre-serale: 
> le vincite al casinò devono essere dichiarate come redditi diversi? 
> I giochi invece "statali" (lotto, superenalotto, totip) sono esentasse o sono anch'essi soggetti a tassazione?

  Un'occhiatina in giro sul forum...no??   :Big Grin:   http://forum.commercialistatelematic...no-online.html

----------


## ricnic

che io sappia le vincite al casinò " fisico " pagano già le imposte al momento di riscuotere il pagamento alla cassa. Stessa cosa avviene per lotto, enalotto ecc. Nel senso che quando vinci, dall'importo che ti pagano alla cassa deducono le imposte in percentuale fissa ( mi sembra 8% ).

----------


## Niccolò

> Un'occhiatina in giro sul forum...no??    http://forum.commercialistatelematic...no-online.html

  Avevo letto, ma non mi ero accorto del rinvio ad una pagina internet.... capita, colpa del fuso orario  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Niccolò

> che io sappia le vincite al casinò " fisico " pagano già le imposte al momento di riscuotere il pagamento alla cassa. Stessa cosa avviene per lotto, enalotto ecc. Nel senso che quando vinci, dall'importo che ti pagano alla cassa deducono le imposte in percentuale fissa ( mi sembra 8% ).

  Premetto che non lo so perchè non ho mai giocato in Italia, però mi chiedo, quando vado a cambiare le mie fiches, come fa il croupier a sapere quante di queste sono vincite e quante denaro precedentemente cambiato?  :Confused:

----------


## ricnic

acci....ho vinto solo al lotto... so di amici che al casinò sono andati. Per entrare presenti un documento, ma alla cassa a ritirare  nessuno chiede nulla. Hanno solo cambiato. Potrei pensare che quando prendi la vincita in fiches il cruopier trattenga direttamente le fiches " imposta ". Supposizione, però. Sono certa solo del lotto.

----------

